# Wave-mouth and behavior under saddle



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 2 horses with a wave mouth. My old guy, who is down to 7 teeth was getting floated a couple times a year and the other one get's done about every 9 months or so. 

With my old guy the teeth never were an issue. With the other one I think that it may help when I get them floated. They also put a "bit seat" in his mouth for comfort. Alot of people don't like it but it seems to help with him. He is head tossy and bit evasive. Some of it is attitude, some is holes in his training, and some I think is the teeth.

Don't feel like a bad person for not knowing the teeth could be an issue. Horses can't talk so they can't tell you other then through signs.

From what you described I'd have said to do a tack fit and to rule out pain and probably would have gone to the teeth last myself. As for the eye issues. I often wonder this about my own guy.....

Good luck to you.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks! Actually, when I first got him, my saddle caused problems and I had to give him two months off to get over the back pain. Then I had a new saddle fitted, and I periodically have his back checked for any sign of tenderness. Doesn't seem to be any. But back when that happened, he (normally a mild-mannered horse) became very irritable about being saddled and ridden. He definitely lets me know when things are wrong. It's just that this time, the symptoms were different and I was slow to figure it out.

Of course, I could discover that the teeth have nothing to do it, but it would be really nice if this fixes the problems.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I had a horse with wave mouth, however she was 30 at the time so I opted to do nothing about it as there was a possibility that fixing it could cause problems. She had all her teeth & the wave mouth never caused a problem. The opposing teeth matched well so eating/chewing was never an issue. 
I would ask someone very experienced in that condition to have a look at him & see if fixing it would be a good option. 

Some horses just don't like ring work, it isn't as fun as a trail for them.


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just found out that my old man who is 27 has wave mouth. His teeth have never been a problem and he is always perfect under the saddle. I was told that it cant be fixed with him, only managed. It doesnt affect him at all though. He drops a tiny bit of food when he eats but thats about it. I dont know much else about it, sorry.


----------



## telly (Aug 6, 2011)

I Kinda went through the same thing and yes I believe it will make a difference with the floating, you might not notice it right away and I would give him a few days at least before riding. I give my boy one week but his teeth were bad and he had sores in his mouth, he still likes to throw his head a bit but only cause I am trying to teach him collection so I have to get on him. As far as him being well behaved when you bought him mine was too and I think he was well prepped before I bought him for the sale, I think he may be testing your authority a bit by behaving the way he is, stay on him and show him you are boss make misbehaving a place he doesn't want to go. I longe my horse both directions at the walk, trot, and lope before every ride and as often as i can on off days not only does it wear him out and get any buck out of him it teaches him to respect me, i believe ground work is very important in earning your horses respect.JMO


----------

